
Science faculty’s subtle gender biases favor male students [pdf] - xevb3k
http://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/early/2012/09/14/1211286109.full.pdf
======
modbait
I'm reminded of the Upton Sinclair quote: "It is difficult to get a man to
understand something, when his salary depends upon his not understanding it!"

